# Green and black auratus acting weird



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

Hey i recently got my first dart frog (green and black auratus) and he has been acting a little weird. When i put fruit flies in the vivarium its like he starts playing dead or something. He rolls over on his back and remains like that for several minutes. When i first saw this i freaked out cause i thought he was dead. But after about five minutes i find him back to normal. He is not interested in the fruit flies at all. Anyone know what's wrong with him?


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

okay he is doing really bed now! he hasn't moved in about a half hour. Im not sure if he is dead or not but something serious is wrong with him. Also he might have a broken leg he seems to be in pain when he uses it.


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

okay he is doing really bad now! he hasn't moved in about a half hour. Im not sure if he is dead or not but something serious is wrong with him. Also he might have a broken leg he seems to be in pain when he uses it.


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

he is dead


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

Im sorry to hear that, and im also sorry that no one on this board tryed to help you :evil: (im a beginer)


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Lil_man, sometimes the people reading the posts at that moment don't know what is going on. I read it, but I have no experience with it, so I did not comment as I would only be guessing.

M_A_B, I am sorry for your loss. I have never heard of this kind of activity before. It is possible he had an injured leg. Was he skinny? How long have you had him? He could have parasites. You might be interested in getting a fecal done. Was this your only frog? If all of this happened fast, within a few days, there might not have been much you could have done.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Just a hopeful thought ... Are you positve he is dead. A few months ago I recieved 3 dart frogs and when I opened the shipping box 2 of the 3 looked dead - on their backs, not moving, but within 30 minutes both had righted themselves and have been perfectly fine since. I have also read that some darts may flip on their backs and play dead when they feel threatened 
....maybe leave him be for awhile just in case... 

Best Wishes
Sally


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

Thank you for your remorse. I'm not mad at anyone for not replying. it happened so fast and i have never heard of anything like this so i was kinda surprised. i don't think he is alive but thanks :|


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe we can learn something here- how old was the frog? Were you supplementing with vitamins/calcium? How old were your supplements? What were your viv conditions- temp/humidity?


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

It is 80 degrees in my setup. I mist about 5 times a day but do not have a humidity gauge so i don't know the exact humidity. I was not using an supplements. Perhaps that is the problem. If supplementing is a vital thing to do which exactly should use?


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I use Rep Cal Calicum - Ultra fine and Rep Cal Multivitamins, I alternate between the two every few days - but dust the ff everytime I feed. They are available online and most pet stores (look at expiration date as they loose their potency). 

Now that you have discovered Dendroboard you have a great resource- there are care sheets listed before the beginner section, the ability to do searches on specific questions, links to good breeders, supplies etc. plus of course reading others posts and asking others for help as you did today. 

Sally


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot. I have a couple of mantellas right now in another viv and i'll start dusting the flies before feeding.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

I use the rep cal products as well. Make sure you use both the calcium and the vitamins, and they expire about 6 months after you open them, which is likely to be much before the expiration date, so mark when you get them.


----------

